# Herfing In Pennsylvania



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I really enjoyed attending CigarFest in Allentown this past weekend. It was nice so to be around a group of people revelling in their love of cigars. With this in mind, I would love to try and organize a herf this summer.

I think there are enough people within a few hours distance to have a good time. Those of you in Virginia, Ohio, and of course PA wouldn't have to travel too far. It could be here in State College or another location such as Pittsburgh. I'm willing to help with arranging accomodation and planning.

Those of you who would be interested please respond with any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

The Fest did kick ass. Had a great time. Did you go to the after party too?

As far as a central Herf I think State College would be fine but I think Philadelphia offers a nice overnight reason to keep it in SE Pennsylvania. With the weather picking up I think its easier to put get togethers well together.

From what I see its easier to just announce a date and place and play it by ear. There are cigar smokers everywhere so even the most obscure place will get a few guys usually. Creating a mega herf can be a pain in the ass.


----------

